# Yes, I want to Brag



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Been looking for a new helper around the farm for several years. A few weeks ago someone here recommended I contact the Füllers in German, which I did. They are the nicest people that anyone would ever want to meet and from what I have seen, have some amazing dogs.

When they found out I wanted a real working dog to herd 24/7, they went out of their way to make sure I got one. Even looking at future breeding plans with my needs in mind so that both stud and bitch would come from strong herding lines. From the start though they really wanted to find a way for me to have a pup out of a sold out litter that was already in the kennel. Last week, they made it happen. Not just any pup either, Mr. Füller's top pick of the litter. She was suppose to go to friends of theirs in Italy, but they agreed to give up their first choice and have her shipped over to me.

Line-breeding for the progeny of V Faras vom Kirschental and V Zafra vom Kirschental - German Shepherd Dog

They named her Jastie and she arrived Fri after over 24hrs in transit. 
She had not pooped in her kennel (did pee), she waited until I got her out. Its been 36hrs now and she has not had an accident. Outside she goes to the same patch that all my dogs have been trained to use over the years.
She sits for dinner.
Heals on my left side automatically when she is called back. Yes she comes when called (I nicked her Jazzy).
Is crate trained already, she goes in and out and can be locked up with out a peep.

She spent the first 12hrs coming home: 
riding in different cars. no problem.
meeting 20 strangers... no problem.
had 3 horses come up to her at 1am at rest area and 2 mules that got into a kicking match 5 feet away on the other side of a fence. no problem, did not phase her, she wanted to play.
Rode in grocery cart at pet store, no problem, she laid down.
LGD here is a big teddy bear, but he weighs in at 175lbs, she put herself between us when we got out last night and in no uncertain terms let him know that he was not allowed to say hello without her permission. As soon as I told her it was OK and he was laying down to be petted, she launched onto him like a rocket wanting to play. When I opened the door though she was right behind without a word from me.
She spends every moment Velcro-ed to my body. If in the car, she has her head on my lap. Working, she follows me and lays at my feet. Sleeping, she crawls beside me and rolls over on her back.

Today we visited a pen of 12week old kids and she had them all grouped together before I realized what she was doing. While I fed she had them away from me and the food, not an easy thing to do with bottle babies. Once I called her, she trotted to me and sat like she had been doing it for years.
Gun fire today at neighbors, no problem.

My old girl always laid down and ate and drank with a bowl in between her paws, Jazzy does the same thing, even though the bowl is bigger than her.

I think she is bomb proof.
Is it possible to be lucky enough in life to have Two heart dogs, that know what you are thinking before you do...
After 25years I have another puppy, thank You for letting me Brag.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Huge congrats! What an amazing pup! The pedigree is full of HGH titles, how can you go wrong? Looking forward to hear more amazing stories of your new little worker. Very impressed so far with her nerve and instinct.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats - looking forward to hearing stories of her farm endeavors.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like the kirschental dogs. Sounds like you have a good match. What a baby, is she eight weeks?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great choice! I hope she will fill the past paws of your past heart dog! Please keep us pupdated with pics and antics?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havoc has the same lines and he is 16 months old. He is amazing. We don't work him but he is a companion dog. He goes everywhere with us. He has solid nerve and is the smartest dog that I've ever owned. His vocabulary is already more extensive than that of our old girls who lived to be 14. He was the easiest dog to house and crate train/

He does the moving fence whenever he's in a group of dogs. His movement is gorgeous. You both are lucky!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations, she's beautiful


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats! Are dogs share some of the same blood


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice pup. good luck. what's a LGD?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> nice pup. good luck. what's a LGD?


I think it stands for livestock guardian dog?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

just so you know. my dog has some Esko vom Danischen stuff
and some Ursus von Batu stuff, so there.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The cross of Esko and Ursus is generally, a very good combination...it's also one of the combos we have kept and bred from.

adding Markus to the top part of the pedigree didn't hurt either! LOL...Markus in the right combination, can add a little *something, something*.

BTW....CONGRATS on your new puppy! Nice WGSL pup...BRAGG AWAY!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm amazed at what a small world it is, really. When I first came to this site, I had no idea what Havoc's pedigree meant. Now I'm beginning to recognize names. It is kind of cool.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so glad you found what you were looking for,,she is a CUTIE! and sounds perfect for you!!

Definitely keep us updated with pics/brags and stories!!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, she's lovely and seems like she would be a dream dog! Congrats!


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, Fritz is a Livestock Guardian Dog (LGD). He is a Bulgarian Karakachan. Another breed I highly recommend if you work and keep livestock. There are only a few here in the states, but they are increasing in numbers as ranchers find out how well they work. 

Thanks everyone on the well wishes. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

She sounds like an awesome dog! Congrats, and be sure to post more photos!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

while we're on the subject of herding dogs... those of you with herding-bred dogs, do you notice any differences in temperament between dogs with HGH lineage as opposed to the regular show or working lines? 

Is Kirschental considered showlines or working?


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Freestep said:


> those of you with herding-bred dogs, do you notice any differences in temperament between dogs with HGH lineage as opposed to the regular show or working lines?


I've had and seen all types doing rescue and as a dog trainer. Most of my rescues came with AKC papers, which I turned over to the new owners after they were fixed, but I have copies in my files. 
I guess my answer would depend on what you define temperament as. If you are just asking about nerves, then I would say that the only difference I have seen was more related to how the puppy was brought up in those first 10 months for well bred animals. You can find breeders in all three disciplines that have excellent dogs. They are breeding for different paths though, so the finer points are brought out in different ways for each type of breeding. Knowing that and how to adjust the dog as the training progresses can make the difference between a really good dog and a great dog.
Now if you are talking about "brains", well I'm biased point blank. I've trained dogs from show lines for the military, used some great dogs, but training them was a slow process compared to "working" lines. Schutzhund lines in my mind are the Marines of the GSD working dog world. We used them for K-9 police work. They did their job well, took to training with out a problem, but did not "think" on their own for the most part and needed direction. The herding lines I have worked with were "the missing puzzle piece" to training and owners. Willing to please to the extreme, biddable. They are not for everyone. They HAVE to have a job and like a little kid, they want verification that they are doing everything right. They are the type of Shepherd that needs to have someone around almost 24/7 and have interaction, or they get bored very quickly. If someone wants a dog that stays outside, or is a couch potato, herding lines are not what I would recommend. If they want a dog that is "naturally" no more than 6" away from them, is willing to do anything for their person.... which means that their person has to be extra cautious to hazards, ie. I had one dog break out of a safe place (for her), ran 3 miles in hurricane like weather, came into the hardware store I had gone shopping at that was flooding, grab my hand, not too gently in her mouth and tried leading me back home. Another time, she jumped through a glass window, from the third story, when a sow bear came into the yard while I was working. My first clue to the bear and cubs, was breaking glass and my dog sailing through the air.

In training we broke down the time frame of each lesson roughly as follows:
Show lines: 45 times
Sport: 30 times
Herding: 15 times
after that number of repetitions we expected the dog to have learned the behavior and we would start incorporating a new behavior.



> Is Kirschental considered showlines or working?


Working Showlines......
After learning about the Füller's breeding program and corresponding with them, I have to say that they have a knack that few breeders could replicate in matching up dogs and lines. As they told me there is not much call for the high drive herding dogs anymore, not many farms working 200+ animals as any body wanting to put a herding title on their dog here in the states can tell you. Also lets face it, buyers pick apart pedigrees, so they have to breed for what the public wants, while still keeping true to the GSD, and using the best of the best. But they still breed herding dogs, with brains, that might also win conformation placings. The pup they gave me in their opinion has the genetic potential to get titles in herding, schutzhund and conformation, just depending on what I want to do with her. 

I hope they are able to keep their kennel going for years and years more, but if health and life has other plans, I hope other breeders will study what they were able to do with the breed and learn as much as they can. It is not fair in my mind to write off the Kirschental Kennel as some have done in past posts, as a former working kennel that has bent to show lines. Their dogs are well rounded.
I know I was gifted one of the possibly last original Kirschental Herding dogs, and I take that responsibility seriously. In a few years, maybe I'll play a small part in keeping the legacy alive as herding becomes more popular as a bonding activity done with owners of Shepherds.


----------



## Sea2Sea (Nov 9, 2013)

*Zafra's pup*

Hi. How is the puppy doing? I hope you don't mind me being too forward. but did you plan to breed her? I can't believe you got this darlin.
Please let me know how she is doing.
I know her mother.


----------

